# Interchanging F/O sights



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I've got the red factory Walther F/O sights, front and rear. I'm getting a P22 for squirrel and rabbit hunting, and the HIVIZ green front sight fits both P99 and P22. Could I use the green for the front on the P99 (for color contrast) and put the red on the P22? I know the fitting would work, but is the so-called calibration the same? I imagine if you could use just the front red sight or just the rear red sight interchangably with the factory sights, then you could switch the red and greens with no elevation problems.


----------

